# Bazooka and pump questions



## mastersplinter (Nov 23, 2012)

So I just picked up a used blueline bazooka off of ebay and am not real familiar with these, having never used them. I just know ive seen one guy tape 100+ sheets in less than 5 hours, so that's what sold me on them. 

I know I need some sort of gooseneck adapter for the pump but are they all universal? I currently own a Columbia pump so do I need a Columbia gooseneck? Do I need to buy a new pump?

Also any advice on running ,maintaining and cleaning a bazooka would also be helpful.
Any extra parts I should have handy on site to keep down time to a minimum on site.
Thanks!


----------



## Mountain Man (Jun 3, 2013)

You need a blueline gooseneck for a blueline bazooka but I'm pretty sure it will fit on a Columbia pump. As for spare parts to have on hand just get a parts kit for it. They coat $20, and contain blades, feeder needles, assorted springs and a spare plunger cable. Those are the items you will most likely need to replace on the job. 
As for keeping the gun clean and running it helps to have a supply of clean running water. A hose with a spray nozzle is nice. Keep the head of the gun in a bucket of water while wiping tape helps to keep it from jamming up. You'll probably find out that you also need a roller and angle glazer to make the most out of the bazooka. Good luck and have some patience, you're gonna need it!! But in the long run it'll pay for itself. Look up 2buckcanuck on YouTube, he's got some good video pointers in running the gun.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I own a Blue line.

If I know it won't be used for a while I hose it down with some air tool oil so all will stay lubed. I have not used another bazooka before so can't tell you how others are but the Blue Line you have to push kinda hard down on the tool so it does not leak at the nose where it hooks up to the goose neck. 

The machine should take about 9 full pumps to fill it. Put a couple of fingers from your left hand in the back and you will feel the mud dog come up. Watch out for your fingers because it will pinch them between the mud dog and the back tube collar. I try to never let the mud dog touch the rear tube collar.

When putting your tape on unwind it about 4 feet and hold the roll at your chest. The tape will curve to the right or left. Install the tape following the natural curve of the roll of tape. This makes things run a bit smoother. Hope this part makes sense.

There might still be a little tube in the center stud that holds the roll of tape. This little tube will hold your extra cutting blades. 

One more thing, be sure your mud dog cable is always under pressure when you wind it, otherwise it will be a tangled mess. Don't ask how I know this.:whistling

Like Mountain man said go watch a couple videos, use it, and come back if you have anymore questions. If you heard it from Mountain man or Blacktop then it is good advice.:thumbsup:


----------



## endo_alley (Apr 9, 2013)

When you can't get to a hose to clean the bazooka you can do so in a bucket of water. Clean the outside of the pump and taper with water and a brush. Put the pump in a full bucket of clean water, and the gooseneck in another bucket that is empty. Run water through the pump to clean out the mud. With the back of the gun on the floor, and the head of the taper over a taping mud bucket, open the "valve handle" a little bit. But make sure it is still depressing the "push rod assembly" to disengage the "drive dog". (Funny names that tapetech uses). Now if you turn the "drive dog" it will wind up the cable and thus pull up the "plunger", and empty out the mud from the taper. While keeping the gooseneck in a second bucket, you can now refill the taper with clean water and repeat the process of emptying the barrel of the taper. Do this a couple of times and it will come out fairly clean. You may have to shake the head of the taper in a bucket of water a couple of times to get the last drop of mud out. Then close the "valve handle" to button things up.


----------



## mastersplinter (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> If you heard it from Mountain man or Blacktop then it is good advice.:thumbsup:


I have a zook ...But only used it twice so far.

If I don't get on the ball PA Rocker may take It back from me! :laughing:


----------



## Mountain Man (Jun 3, 2013)

blacktop said:


> I have a zook ...But only used it twice so far. If I don't get on the ball PA Rocker may take It back from me! :laughing:


 Well what are you waiting for? Put a roll of tape on it and practice feeding and cutting the tape. Get a feel for the kicker/creaser and start running that sucker!! Nobody would teach me how to run a bazooka, because as soon as you can run one you're worth more money. Or in the case of being a business owner, you up your production. So I had to figure it out on my own, and have profited greatly from it!! I got mine delivered about six o clock on a Friday night and Saturday morning I was taping a job.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Mountain Man said:


> Well what are you waiting for? Put a roll of tape on it and practice feeding and cutting the tape. Get a feel for the kicker/creaser and start running that sucker!! Nobody would teach me how to run a bazooka, because as soon as you can run one you're worth more money. Or in the case of being a business owner, you up your production. So I had to figure it out on my own, and have profited greatly from it!! I got mine delivered about six o clock on a Friday night and Saturday morning I was taping a job.


Your A Gem Mountain!:thumbsup: ...And your right!


----------



## Mountain Man (Jun 3, 2013)

http://www.columbiatools.com/skin/f...mages/media/pdf/Operations-Manual-ENG-LOW.pdf

Here's the link to a Columbia tools instruction guide. It's not everything but it'll help!!


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

do people still hand pump there mud:whistling


----------



## Mountain Man (Jun 3, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> do people still hand pump there mud:whistling


Ya pretty much everybody...


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

If you are into any sort of production work, you will be glad you bought that bazooka. The guys here have given you some pretty good information. About the only thing I can add is....... make sure you *keep the tool clean* or the crunchies will make it a frustrating experience. I still hand tape because of the size of most of the jobs I take on, but if I were into production work, I would be jumping on a good tool set. You just can't compare the speed/production.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

Mountain Man said:


> Ya pretty much everybody...


wow...I have been doing finishing for a very long time and I never used one... I just one finger to pump my mud.


----------



## endo_alley (Apr 9, 2013)

That's one strong finger.


----------



## Mountain Man (Jun 3, 2013)

endo_alley said:


> That's one strong finger.


"That's what she said"


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

endo_alley said:


> That's one strong finger.


that's what she said....and I am not kidding I only use one finger to fill my tools


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> that's what she said....and I am not kidding I only use one finger to fill my tools


Come on Ice !! Show em that electric mud pump!!!! LOL!:laughing:


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

blacktop said:


> Come on Ice !! Show em that electric mud pump!!!! LOL!:laughing:


working on a new one this year ...Its bigger:clap:


----------

